# 2006 2.5 Jetta P0480/P0481 codes driving me crazy



## Cabinetmaker2 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all. My daughter drove me to this forum. It appears to be a good enthusiest's forum for this vehicle so I hope someone can provide some direction. I'm finding it impossible to locate hard info about her 06 Jetta with a 2.5-5 cyl engine. 
Her car has 72k on it. She drives a lot! The car has been properly serviced throughout the warrenty period and has been fine. 
Recently, however, it has been throwing P0480 and P0481 codes which indicate a Cooling Fan 1 and 2 Control Circuit Malfunction. The codes clear themselves from time to time but pop up randomly, too. I've got a code reader which found them. 
Nowhere I have searched has ANY info about how to address these codes. AlldataDIY does not list a 2006 model yet and there are no manuals I've found that address it, either. I suspect a bad relay or switch of some type but don't want to waste time or money trying to find them. 
Both fans work fine as far as I can tell and her car does not overheat. So, can someone suggest a repair process and the appropriate part to replace? I own a Jag and have an easier time finding info. VW, for some reason, is not very forthcoming with maintenance info for this 'ol Dad just trying to help her daughter.
Any information will be greatly appreciated. 
Rome


----------



## Cabinetmaker2 (Oct 1, 2008)

I can't believe that with all the views, no one has a suggestion as to how to proceed here. Any info will be greatly appreciated.
Rome


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

does it trigger the MIL/CEL


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Have you verified the cooling fans are coming on when they should? I would check them to make sure they're not continuously running or not coming on at all. Even if they're stuck on at all times, this will trigger a check engine light.
- Jeremy.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Cabinetmaker2)*

I have heard of this. Believe that it was related to the Fan control unit, built into the fans themselves. might need to swap them out and see.
see here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2392422 
and here:

http://www.keepandshare.com/do...&da=y 


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 11:28 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## Cabinetmaker2 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (06JettaMK5)*

Thanks for the replies.
Yes, the CEL did come on and that's when my daughter asked me to examine the codes with my code-reader. The P0480 and P 0481 codes were thrown. The CEL, however, is intermittent. It cycles every 4th start of the car and goes off. Then, it randomly comes back on. 
The engine does NOT overheat but the fans appear to be running too fast. She has not complained about them running long after she shuts down but I'm going to make her aware of that and keep in eye on it. 
I did read another thread here which did discuss these codes but their car was still under warrantee and the entire fan assembly was replaced by the dealer. Unfortunately, my daughter's car is out of warrantee as her mileage is at 73k. So, while replacing the entire fan assembly would most probably fix this problem, it's not a very attractive one. I don't even know if an assembly would be available. In the meantime, having that diagram showing the coolant sensor and the fan assembly is helpful. I’m going to see if I can find the appropriate parts and just swap ‘em out. 
If anyone has any other suggestions or information about this situation, your input will be appreciated. If I do make any repairs and they work, I’ll post back. 
Rome


----------



## Cabinetmaker2 (Oct 1, 2008)

As an addendum to my reply above, I did also find this post which speaks to the problem, I believe. Looks like this might be an issue for anyone with a VW to keep an eye on. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3879344


----------



## girlzzrock0704 (Jul 21, 2011)

*2006 Jetta 2.5L with 108,000*

So, I also have a 2006 Jetta with the CEL on and the p0840 and 0841 codes. The light was on for a couple days, then off for 5, then back on as I commute a couple days per week in heavy traffic. With this kind of mileage, I have no warranty...am I screwed??


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

to the above poster, you're not screwed. realistically if the car is running fine then its not an urgent repair. like others said above, pay attention to whether the fans are staying on too long after the car is shut down, or if the ac/heating system is running overly loud. 

otherwise here's a good place to try and help out with the diagnosis...

RossTech Wiki - P0480

also check your posting title and the original post for accuracy of your codes...you wrote P0480 in the title and P0840 in the body...


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

Sounds like you're going to have to replace _something_ although I'm not sure which component it would be from the info given. You can keep the cost down as much as possible by ordering parts from here: http://www.keffervwparts.com/partlocator/index.cfm?siteid=216054


----------



## swornham (Aug 16, 2011)

*what are the part numbers for the fans?*

I have searched through multiple forums and online stores and I keep getting different numbers for the fans. I want to change them out but can't figure out which part numbers are the most current.


----------



## FLUFFYsk8erMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I had the same problem, took the fans out, tapped the metal bodies on both fans with a hammer and plugged them back in to make sure they both spun. Had the codes cleared and have 25k miles on them with no problem... Alot cheaper then 2 fans...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG25 (Jun 10, 2013)

*update?*

HI cabinetmaker, 

Were you able to fix the problem? Having the same code and no overheating with my car.


----------



## agesixracer (Jan 21, 2009)

I recently had this problem come up in my '06 Jetta too. Exact same symptoms as everyone here. I also noticed that my A/C sounds funny at the highest setting. 

The dealership told me that the fans needed to be replaced. They quoted me $845 plus tax. The independent shop quoted me $680 for OEM, and $499 for aftermarket. It sounds like I could've tried to clean up the fans or something because it is a common issue for this model, and often is a result of dirt clogging up the fans. 

I don't know too much about mechanics though so I didn't want to tinker. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## 06jettaSEL (May 24, 2011)

I have an 06 too

noticed that when I DO NOT run the AC the fan stays on after shutdown, for about 15 minutes.. randomly. not always. 

when I DO run the AC, the fans never stay on after shut down. 

people who replace their fans claim that the car fan is loud, because when one fan goes out the other fan has to work twice as hard to make up for the cooling and is very loud. 

my car has 25k miles so i'll keep an eyeout for it.


----------

